# Why are customers on FA so impatient?



## Inkblooded (Sep 6, 2017)

*Customers who are impatient and don't understand how being an artist actually works.*
This isn't an issue specific to FurAffinity but it seems to happen to me way more often on FA than anywhere else. On DeviantArt people seem to be way more patient.

It's common to get a customer, who will pay for their commission, and then will note me asking why it's not done within a couple of days. Most recently, _on the same day. _And they usually get super hostile when you tell them you can't work that fast :< 

Please, good art takes time. I try to make my art look as best as I can and that just can't be done in a few hours. I also have multiple people waiting for art. It would be unfair for me to prioritize someone who just bought a commission over someone who's been waiting for longer.

Ugh. I guess it's just something I have to deal with.


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 6, 2017)

I think part of the issue is that people who don't do art have no concept of how long art takes.  People on dA may be more patient because they are more likely to be artists themselves and understand the time commitment involved. To the non-artist, however, all art may seem like just doodles of varying quality, and thus shouldn't take that long.

People just need to calm down and educate themselves, but in the meantime, you could put up at approx. time to completion on your commissions page. State how long it usually takes you to complete each commission type and, if you can, list how long the current queue is. At least that will give you a leg up when dealing with difficult buyers who want to complain since you made it clear what the time frame would be.


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 6, 2017)

Well, it depends on how long it takes for you to finish one comission. If they expect good artwork within two hours, then obviously they're being naive or rude, but if you can't provide something within half a week or so (without warning the client in advance that it can take more than half a week), that's kinda your fault, honestly. After all, they give their hard-earned money to you for the service, and if you can't provide said service due to being too busy with personal problems, school/college, videogames, etc, you're kinda being a bad worker. I mean, if you attempt to use the same "Don't thread on me, you impatient meanie" argument in legitimate freelance, you'll be fired by your employer in no time - when it comes to work, customers expect to see at least some result, the sooner the better.

How to deal with that and not become a lifeless art slave? Well, by properly managing your time. Write approximate deadlines and discuss it with your customers, don't take too many slots at once, share drafts  and sketches with customers so they can see you're actually working on the thing, etc. Instead of complaining about "nasty and rude customers", try to be more organized and transparent - that way, you'll filter customers that expect something quick, and leave ones that can deal with your deadlines.


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 6, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Well, it depends on how long it takes for you to finish one comission. If they expect good artwork within two hours, then obviously they're being naive or rude, but if you can't provide something within half a week or so (without warning the client in advance that it can take more than half a week), that's kinda your fault, honestly. After all, they give their hard-earned money to you for the service, and if you can't provide said service due to being too busy with personal problems, school/college, videogames, etc, you're kinda being a bad worker. I mean, if you attempt to use the same "Don't thread on me, you impatient meanie" in legitimate freelance, you'll be fired by your employer in no time - when it comes to work, customers expect to see at least some result, the sooner the better.
> 
> How to deal with that and not become a lifeless art slave? Well, by properly managing your time. Write approximate deadlines and discuss it with your customers, don't take too many slots at once, share drafts  and sketches with customers so they can see you're actually working on the thing, etc. Instead of complaining about "nasty and rude customers", try to be more organized and transparent - that way, you'll filter customers that expect something quick, and leave ones that can deal with your deadlines.



Half a week is still incredibly fast. The only way I could get it done in that time is if I had no other people waiting on me.
Most artist take at least a few weeks, so do I. I make that clear.


----------



## ThyBlackReaper (Sep 6, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Half a week is still incredibly fast. The only way I could get it done in that time is if I had no other people waiting on me.
> Most artist take at least a few weeks, so do I. I make that clear.


Thats probably why.


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 6, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Half a week is still incredibly fast. The only way I could get it done in that time is if I had no other people waiting on me.
> Most artist take at least a few weeks, so do I. I make that clear.


I don't really know that many artists who take more than two weeks to finish a commission piece. TealfulEyes takes 1-2 days to make a sketch, and 4-5 days to finish a complex work, and that's considering he actually has a serious illness to deal with (he sometimes takes 1-2 days to take care of himself, but rarely more than that, and he warns people about potential delays). Shenanimation - 2-3 days for a piece + timely Patreon rewards. Azakui - 1.5-2 weeks, but that's mainly because she's dealing with complex, professional level drawings that objectively require a lot of time to do, no matter the skill.

Of course, that's not talking about obvious delays due to the order of drawings, but again, that's what deadlines are for. As I said, make your schedule in advance, and then discuss it with your customers - like, for example, "Since there are already 3 customers before you, it can take 10 to 20 days before I get time to start on your drawing - are you fine with that?". Of course, there can be some unexpected delays and problems (software/hardware malfuction, etc.), but to avoid that, give yourself an additional day or two before the deadline, so you can have a "safety net" if something bad happens that will restrict you from drawing stuff for a while.


----------



## Aiml3ss-of-Dyurna (Sep 9, 2017)

I would advise not taking up front payment before you even have a sketch to show for it. Maybe save the transaction for after you have a finished draft to show your clients, that way they feel their money is in good hands partway through. This helps get the pressure off you a bit at least. And as for why people are impatient on FA, well there is a fair population of non-creative entities, who haven't the foggiest idea how much work goes into a finished bit.


----------



## Rodauce (Sep 9, 2017)

They are just poor people who don't have empathy.


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 9, 2017)

Aiml3ss-of-Dyurna said:


> I would advise not taking up front payment before you even have a sketch to show for it. Maybe save the transaction for after you have a finished draft to show your clients, that way they feel their money is in good hands partway through. This helps get the pressure off you a bit at least. And as for why people are impatient on FA, well there is a fair population of non-creative entities, who haven't the foggiest idea how much work goes into a finished bit.



Uhhh... that's a really really bad idea. That's how you get scammed. Someone asks for a commission, insists you do the sketch/lineart before they pay... then you show it to them, they don't pay you, and run off with free art while you look like an idiot.

Never start work before payment. Or that will happen. Especially on sites like FA where morals and the law don't seem to matter to most.


----------



## Aiml3ss-of-Dyurna (Sep 9, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Uhhh... that's a really really bad idea. That's how you get scammed. Someone asks for a commission, insists you do the sketch/lineart before they pay... then you show it to them, they don't pay you, and run off with free art while you look like an idiot.
> 
> Never start work before payment. Or that will happen. Especially on sites like FA where morals and the law don't seem to matter to most.


True, but rough drafts without any color or notable detail aren't very lucrative in any way to anyone. I only meant to have something to prove progress. If you're doing large and detailed commissions, you could even just split up payments to make it incremental, that way you get your money at the rate you work on the commission. And besides you can always hit your pre-finished work with heavy watermarks to prevent fraud.


----------



## SquishySquishy (Sep 10, 2017)

I haven't really had this problem on FA, which has kind of surprised me, but can definitely understand your frustration. I agree that a week or less for completion is kind of a tall order, depending on your workload, if you're not a full-time artist. Everyone's different.
If this is an issue you run into consistently, you could possibly put up a queue with approximate times and lists of how many commissions you've got going on and let people know up front how long they should expect before their commission is begun vs. completed. I know you already kind of vetoed this idea, but personally I do a very rough sketch before I accept payment as a good faith demonstration, give an estimate time frame for completion, then take payment before I start working on the actual lines. Of course that doesn't work for everyone, especially depending on how you go about your artwork, but I do think it at least helps people see that you're taking their commission seriously. : )


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 10, 2017)

If you can specify a time frame, then having that clear up front can help as you set the expectation. Although it can come back and bite you if you miss the deadline you set. So early communication is key in those situations before a deadline is missed.

People are all often too used to instant gratification and the fact these days in many countries you can order an item at 4pm on a Friday and it is delivered the very next day or even the same freaking day, and there completely oblivious to the effort that goes in to it.

I can empathise with your situation / frustration as I get this all the time in my business.

It is just like having a couple of board children in the back of the car on a long journey constantly riming / chanting / screaming “ARE WE THERE YET” “ARE WE THERE YET” “ARE WE THERE YET” “ARE WE THERE YET” “ARE WE THERE YET” “ARE WE THERE YET” “ARE WE THERE YET” “ARE WE THERE YET” “ARE WE THERE YET” “ARE WE THERE YET” “ARE WE THERE YET” “ARE WE THERE YET” “ARE WE THERE YET”

When it comes to something particularly special / personal, for instance commissioning an individual item of artwork. It seems so very sad that for some people that they have lost the magic that goes with the patient anticipation of receiving the finished work. Similar to the way a child may count down the days to their birthday / Christmas morning.


----------



## Xaroin (Sep 10, 2017)

PSA, art takes fucking forever -_-


----------



## Yarn (Sep 11, 2017)

I would really suggest you include a timeframe in your TOS, which the commissioned person needs to agree to. This way, they can't be mad if it is not done within a couple of days.

Also, use a method (Trello, etc.) in which to provide progress updates. This way, the person can go peek at it and get updates on how far along the project is.

Third, take a LIMITED number of slots at a time. If you are a slow artist, I would recommend no more than 5 pieces per opening. Not only does it add value to your work (hot commodity) it also allows you to work in a more reasonable timeframe. Most artists I have commissioned take less than 2 weeks to finish a piece. If it was going to take longer, they would notify me and then would ask if I wanted a refund or if I was fine with waiting.

(Just for anyone who finds this.)


----------



## Gaitsu (Sep 11, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Uhhh... that's a really really bad idea. That's how you get scammed. Someone asks for a commission, insists you do the sketch/lineart before they pay... then you show it to them, they don't pay you, and run off with free art while you look like an idiot.
> 
> Never start work before payment. Or that will happen. Especially on sites like FA where morals and the law don't seem to matter to most.



Admittedly, there are those out there that do that, but as an artist, you kind of have to be more trusting. Even if your portfolio is amazing, each new person commissioning you doesn't have a full idea of how well they can trust you. Yes, be cautious when dealing with new people, but at the same time, realize that there are those out there who don't want to pay 30-50 bucks for questionable art (Not saying that your art is questionable)

And if it's someone you've been commissioned from before, and they've been good bout payments, then it's usually ok to give them a little leeway. I'm commissioning art from Solaris91 right now. It took a couple days to get the first draft, and almost a full week to get the inked version of that. Right now, they are working on color, but life has come up, so it's going to be a while longer. When I told them I couldn't pay till thursday, they said pretty clearly that they didn't expect payment till the work is done, which I can appreciate. If I decide to comm from them again, I'm more likely to pay up front, knowing the quality of their work, and knowing that they are willing to work with their commissioners on payment.

As for them just swiping the free art.....Water Mark.


----------



## KrissySempaiArt (Nov 13, 2017)

At least for my basic art pieces , they dont typically take me too long but i know most people work at their own pace obviouslt . I typicallt want to get it done when its paid as long as im not working , ill start on it same day usually . But if its a paintif style one that takes me a bit longer . I do agree i would tell them approx how long it just takes you personally to do things since again
Everyone has their own pace , some faster or slower no matter the quality of the art
And hopefully it would help
But then again not everyone understands what goes into making the art
Contracting them repeatidly
Real life getting in the way
Other matters and daily chores ypu must do
If youre like me and have to work a regular job because bills dont have a timeframe can obvi aso effect
I like to just warn them persoanlly that i work 36-42 hours a week usually so art is done as much as i can get done on days off
Since doing art is what is my stress relived besides gaming
Or if its a short day , i try to work on it after work and will take the next day off for example
But i get people wanna know where their money is going
But i also agree being patient is fine , once it gets past a certain point with nothing done though
Lets say 2 months
Then i get the reason they may message
Da commissioners have almost mever bothered me , i always feel like im the one spamming them with updates lol


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 13, 2017)

Yeah, I'm an artist myself. Photography and writing mostly, but also other stuff. Whatever I do I tend to add an artistic flair somehow. Even if I'm just chopping firewood, I note the interesting grains and will sometimes take spare chunks of wood if I think I can turn them into something interesting. (Then they sit in the shop collecting sawdust for 5 years, but whatever.)

But mostly I understand the time commitment involved, so if I see art I like and I want something commissioned, I check their prices, don't bargain, and be respectful but firm in what I want drawn, and then sit back and wait for it. I don't want rushed artwork!


----------



## redfox_81 (Nov 14, 2017)

Aiml3ss-of-Dyurna said:


> True, but rough drafts without any color or notable detail aren't very lucrative in any way to anyone.



They are to the artists themselves: time = money. Even if it's a rough draft or sketch, if it takes you any decent amount of time (30 mins-1hr) and the person commissioning does a runner, you've wasted that time when you could be earning it elsewhere.


----------

